# Some froggy pics...



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

Been a while since Ive been here...
Heres some pics...
View attachment 39883

View attachment 39884

View attachment 39885


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

why did you call a bunch of coral and rocks and sh*t a frog


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

syd said:


> why did you call a bunch of coral and rocks and sh*t a frog
> [snapback]783361[/snapback]​


i think there is a fish in there that looks like coral


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

o yea now i see it looks like an oranage angler fish i was looking on the right side


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

Well I see there camo works well....

In these pics you will come to see.....

1 Black Painted Angler (Antennaruis Pictus)Holding court on his rock....
1 Red Painted Angler (Antennaruis Pictus) Hanging out on his Favorite coral
1 Sea Goblin (Inimicus Filamentosus) Dug in the sand...

I almost forgot you can also see one of my Coin Berring Anglers(Antennaruis Nummifer)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

cool looking frog fish


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey lemmy, thanks...


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

see the problem is i took out my lenses for the night and cant see well in glasses or i would have noticed all this


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

Doesnt matter much.....

You hit it on the nail with the rock comment


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

that dunt look like frogs ive seen


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sasquach said:


> that dunt look like frogs ive seen
> [snapback]784172[/snapback]​










there not really frogs

and they look great 
i was thinking about them for my 55g 
how are they and what do u feed them


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Death,

They are doing very well.... More than can be said .....

I have had them broke onto silversides dead on a stick for about 2 months now.... Working great....


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Litespan,

Can you give me some info on the Frogfish (anglerfish)? This is a fish that I am considering keeping yet I don't know that much about them other than the fact that they absolutely stunning!

Any websites that deal with these types of fish specifically?

Are they complete sw or are they brackish?

How big do they get? About 8 inches?

Where did you get them? I can't find them anywhere?!?

Sorry for all the questions! I really appreciate any help that you may have to give. Beautiful fish! Do you see them angle alot for the dead fish as well as live?

Jeffrey


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

PasterJeff,

There is very little info on documented on Antennaruis species...
I have spent countless hours on this subject to find little info...

I have a write up containing all my gathered info not to mention my experiance contained here in this thread......

http://aquaticpredators.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3945

This should give you some Idea as for the care of these fish...

Yes they do fish for Dead very well in fact...

Patrick


----------

